# Vid of Inky...



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Got another cute video of Inky. I was trying to get him to run on his Flying Saucer for you all, but he refuses to run when the lights are on. (that includes his red light)

It's a bit long, I apologize of any motion sickness that the shaky-ness may cause. :roll:

Link: 




Oh, and at the end, he suddenly realizes that he can't burrow under the liner, and looks his most pitiful hoping I'll let him... it was really cute.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! inky is one of the cutest hedgies iv ever seen! after daisy of course :lol: 
i love hes cage also! its amazing! the end was great! he looked so sad and cute :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

omg! inky is sooo cute! i loved it when he couldnt decide which way he was going in the tube! lol :lol:


----------



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE your cage and Inky is sooo adorible! It must have taken alot of work to build a cage like that! So theres a cage up top on a table or something and then your hedgie crawls down the tube into the second level that is sooo cool! I love Inky btw Peanut would love to have a cage like that.. I dont have the talent to build it for him :lol:


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

So wow! That's quite the cage your little guy has there! Mine is like a cardboard shack compared to yours, lol! Very cute! I love when he's pulling himself out of the top of the tube!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

LG,

I notice you have the bucket wheel and the flying saucer.
Which do YOU prefer .... and Why?
Which does INKY prefer .... and Why?

Pixie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Pixie,

That is a good question. I think it's a personal choice. Sometimes I offer him both, but mostly the Flying Saucer, since the Bucket doesn't get used as much. I personally like both, but prefer the FS beacuse it is easier to clean and takes up less space. When I give Inky the choice, he always used it as well. I think, if you watch a hedgie run on a bucket, their nose is close to the surface. Majority of owners have buckets or something similar, and I don't know that there's ever been a problem, but I like that he isn't inhaling poop cement all night, or at least not as much. I like to offer the bucket wheel every so often, though, because I have no idea if the tilt/style of the FS could ever have an effect on the way he runs or moves. 

Here's a link with more info on the Flying Saucers:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/ind ... topic=4705


----------

